# Trolling motor battery's



## MariettaMike (Jun 14, 2012)

Fisher__man said:


> I recently got a ranger banshee and it came with a 80lb thrust trolling motor. I am going to get some batteries and was trying to keep them as light as possible without going with lithium (too expensive). I do not need batteries that will last all day, if they would last 3-5hr that would be plenty. I know some of the odyssey batteries are very light but do not know if they will do what I need.
> What are the lightest batteries I can get that are not crazy expensive and would run my trolling motor for at least 3hrs?


PC 1200's at 38# for $170 from 4 wheel parts is what I just went with because the cheaper batteries I've tried just don't live half as long.


----------

